# Animal Planet's "Tanked" TV Show



## AquaLED

Has anyone watched Tanked on Animal Planet yet?

http://www.tankedtv.com

I've had a look at the show, and boy, does it leave a lot to be desired. I mean, if you want a "Jersey Shore" version of an aquarium (as I've seen someone comment), it's definitely it.

I was hoping to find a realistic type of show about the hobby (kinda like L.A Fish Guys on YouTube) but I was unpleasantly surprised.

As for anything remotely resembling a "planted tank", not even close.

I mean, they make salt water aquariums with the most ridiculous type of decor.

Either way, worth checking out even if just to have a laugh.


----------



## nikonD70s

i LOL when they made that customized freshwater beer keg tank for that one customer. she prolly paid a lot. and in my opinion...it looked horrible.


----------



## Iron Chef

Ha, thought I was the only one who didn't really like that show. Wouldn't want any tank like that let alone pay for one!


----------



## AquaLED

I don't know much about reef aquaria and salt water fish, however, all that synthetic reef, plastic, and junk can't be all beneficial, can it?

I know they make artificial reefs out of old ships and what not, however, that's in an ocean where an actual reef can build upon it. But in these show aquariums, I don't think that really happens.

It's just a bunch of gaudy showpieces.


----------



## hydrophyte

Back when I was a kid in the 70's and 80's a show about aquariums would have been educational and included practical information about how to keep different kinds of fish and plants and so on. I don't remember any such a show but if there had been one that's how they would have made it. 

That kind of knowledge just isn't valued on TV anymore. The only thing the producers of TV shows care to do anymore is program with the lowest common denominators.

Nobody cares about anything anymore.


----------



## iKine

I think the show is alright, from the entertainment aspect of it. It wasn't made to be an educational show on how to keep livestock or tanks. The show was built for ratings, and for entertaining people with something they haven't seen in the past.

There are a ton of shows out there about different hobbies, jobs, or daily tasks of other people. They have the same premiss and goal of this show, entertainment.


----------



## doonie

I watched the show and didn't see any fist pumping, I also learned that if you can clear coat it , it can go into a fish tank. That and their taste in fish pretty much sucks, with the money the people are spending you would think they would get some better fish. Seem too much like people have them do tanks for the air time.


----------



## GeToChKn

Problem is a boring show talking about dosing and filtration picks isn't going to make ratings. You need deadlines, pressure, conflict for a TV show. Maury would be no fun for TV if every guy turned out to be the dad and accepted responsibility. Big brother wouldn't be fun if everyone got along in the house and made flower hats all season. Kitchen Nightmares wouldn't be fun if the owners did everything Ramsey said and didn't beak back and think they were better than him. Its TV. The only thing you can take from it is that maybe it will inspire someone to start getting into aquariums. These tanks are also for people to have and not maintain very much either. Who wants to spot feed 7 different types of corals different foods and this fish this kind of live food only, and this fish needs 3 feedings a day and stuff. Coral's need to be fragged off and lots of other maintenance like a planted tank. Just like a planted tank, its not for everyone. Lots of people rather have fake plants and not worry about CO2, ferts, big WC's doing EI dosing, mixing their own ferts, powders and chemicals everywhere. Fake plants, fish, done. lol.


----------



## RandomMan

AquaLED said:


> I don't know much about reef aquaria and salt water fish, however, all that synthetic reef, plastic, and junk can't be all beneficial, can it?


They've stated they don't use real corals due to a combination of concerns about how it is procured and maintenance issues. Most customers don't want to maintain a reef system, or pay someone to do it for them.

So instead they stick to easy to care for fish, and fake corals for decoration.


----------



## fresh.salty

I watched maybe half of the first episode and figured I wasn't part of the target audience. That's true of 99% of the stuff on TV though.


----------



## Fishly

fresh.salty said:


> I watched maybe half of the first episode and figured I wasn't part of the target audience. That's true of 99% of the stuff on TV though.


+1

Maybe we're not part of the lowest common denominator? :tongue:



GeToChKn said:


> Problem is a boring show talking about dosing and filtration picks isn't going to make ratings. You need deadlines, pressure, conflict for a TV show.


They could do a show based around an employee in an aquarium shop. Pushy boss + guy who actually cares about fish + annoying coworker + misinformed customers = conflict :icon_twis


----------



## Krenshaw22

Fishly said:


> +1
> 
> Maybe we're not part of the lowest common denominator? :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> They could do a show based around an employee in an aquarium shop. Pushy boss + guy who actually cares about fish + annoying coworker + misinformed customers = conflict :icon_twis


+1 I like That. They also need to get la fish Guy a show. His are always interesting


----------



## Robert H

It is what it is. It has created a buzz and greater interest in the hobby in general and that is a good thing. It is no surprise that the main focus is saltwater. With any company that does what they do, salt represents the majority of their business, is what the majority of their customers are interested in, and where they make the most money. They specialize in making and installing humongous tanks for the super rich. That is what makes them unique and why they were given a TV show. The rich don't want a guppy tank! They want something outrageous. Nobody would watch a show about guppies or even planted tanks for that matter! Anything that promotes the hobby is good. Every aquarium product manufacturer is excited about this show because any interest in the hobby generated by this show trickles down to more business for everyone, and in this economy, they all need whatever they can get.


----------



## Alyssa

I didn't care for it. So I don't watch it.


----------



## Robert H

Actually, I don't watch it all that much either, but there is another thing to consider...Animal Planet does NOT do the kind of show you are talking about for ANY type of animal or pet, other than the dog and cat 101 series. They do not do any educational shows on pet care of lizards, snakes, rodents, rabbits, horses, birds or anything, so why would you think this would be any different? I wish they did, but they don't. Cat and dog breed info and dog training is as far as they go.


----------



## Rhodophyta

I set the DVR to capture them and got six episodes. They are entertainment. They have an internet presence too, and there you can see that much of the buffoonery and Jersey Shore Idiocy is stuck in by the directors. Pretty much like what they do in pro wrestling, just to keep the attention of viewers who have very short attention spans.

Even when there were TV shows like Guppies to Groupers and the other one, what was that called, if a little entertainment value wasn't added, the show became a tiny niche audience that could not support the show being renewed.


----------



## AquaLED

Did anyone see the bit about the church aquarium?

That was massive.

As for Animal Planet, I don't really know what their shows are like. Is the Caesar guy with the dogs on AP? That show is pretty ok.


----------



## Razorworm

yuck...imo


----------



## trixella

I was able to catch a couple of episodes at my parents house on Thanksgiving day. I'm surprised PETA wasn't all over them for the tank/skateboard ramp... I kept trying to catch the fish everytime that guy went up the tank on his skateboard but they never showed the fish... talk about some stressed out fish. Also it seems like they over load new tanks with tons of fish from day one, I just couldn't help but think about the fate of those poor fish. Sad that their giving the public the idea that those things are good/okay to do with fish.


----------



## RipariumGuy

First, let me say that all this jaw Tanked is getting about "uncycled tanks" and about how they don't know what they are doing is complete crap.

They know what they are doing. They have been in business how long? If they didn't know what they were doing, would they still be around? I mean really. 

There are many ways to cycle a tank. I am pretty sure they dump a bunch of instant cycle bacteria into the tanks and give detailed instructions on how to take care of it. If they didn't, would they be successful and have their own TV show?

Use your brains people. Tanked sure is.


----------



## GeToChKn

RipariumGuy said:


> First, let me say that all this jaw Tanked is getting about "uncycled tanks" and about how they don't know what they are doing is complete crap.
> 
> They know what they are doing. They have been in business how long? If they didn't know what they were doing, would they still be around? I mean really.
> 
> There are many ways to cycle a tank. I am pretty sure they dump a bunch of instant cycle bacteria into the tanks and give detailed instructions on how to take care of it. If they didn't, would they be successful and have their own TV show?
> 
> Use your brains people. Tanked sure is.


+1

For one, we see a half hour of a show or an hour crammed down from days/weeks/months of footage. I'm sure they have a huge facility full of live rock and live sand they draw from or order from that is already cycled. The whole part about cycling is to build up bacteria in the filtration or live rock for saltwater. I am getting a new tank today. I am going to take a HOB filter already running from 1 tank and a sponge filter from another tank, fill with water and add my shrimp from another tank all at the same time. I don't anticipate any problems. The filters have been running for months and will be full cycled and loaded with bacteria, so what is wait for? If I don't add livestock and start feeding right away, the filter bacteria will die in a new tank without adding any food source for it and then I'd have to cycle. I started with one tank and have pretty much instant cycled 6 more off that 1 main one. Hell, I just setup a new 125gal with a sump, took 4 sponge filters from my shrimp tanks, squeezed them into the overflows, and done, cycled. Crystal clear water, tests fine, no problems at all. And again, we don't see lots of stuff going on, its reality TV, its made to look like they'll never meet the deadline and hurry around and do everything last second and how much of that is TV trickery, we don't know. Who's to say, they don't tell them, wear the same clothes as yesterday and lets film the rest tomorrow once the tank temps and salinity are right, we don't know.


----------



## trixella

That's all fine and good, it would be nice if they would make it a point to have that little (and very important) tid bit of information injected into the show. The general public that watches something like that is going to get the impression that they can go down and set up and fill their tanks to the max with fish all in the same day... and don't think for a minute that all lfs or Petsmart employees are going to inform new buyers about the whole cycling thing.


----------



## AquaLED

Well, by the looks of it (from cycling perspective and stocking) they always go to reputable dealers. Same as LA Fish Guy. And I am sure that they really know what they are doing. After all, how do you build the largest acrylic tank company without professionalism?

However, I can't help thinking that the cast, in their own mind, feel odd about the fact that they are REALLY OVER ACTING!!!! Or maybe they just got bored of running a successful company and wanted some celebrity?

As for aquarium servicing companies, does anyone service fresh water? Is there even a market for fresh water aquarium servicing? I can see the need for it with saltwater (larger, showier tanks, more complex system) but is there anyone that handles fresh water? Or is it just maybe the larger installations?

Either way, I love the lively conversation and this is the reason I joined PT.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Raul-7

Anyone notice that the phone booth aquarium is for sale on a popular auction site? 

There was a video where one of the owners of ATM explaining how Animal Planet edits out all the technical aspects like cycling, proper fish stocking, etc.


----------



## trixella

Raul-7 said:


> Anyone notice that the phone booth aquarium is for sale on a popular auction site?
> 
> There was a video where one of the owners of ATM explaining how Animal Planet edits out all the technical aspects like cycling, proper fish stocking, etc.


That's the tank I was thinking was very overstocked (even if they did an instant cycle).


----------



## trixella

Here's a comment from http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/about-the-show.html


> David Cooley · Mission Viejo, Californiawhat's unfortunate, is the crews at ATM have no clue what they are doing with water chemistry etc... They use TAP WATER to fill the tanks, then dump the salt mix in, then a few hours later dump in fish... Tap water has Copper and other elements that can KILL saltwater fish and other marine life... and the salt mix should be mixed for at LEAST 24 hours before putting it in a tank to get the CO2/O2 balance correct and allow all elements to fully dissolve and stabilize. so far, MOST of the tanks they have built have crashed and killed all the fish within days of being put together... I personally know the guys that had to collect the dead fish from the skateboard ramp tank, clean and sterilize the tank, then use RO/DI water to mix the salt with , fill a tank in the back of their truck, and take it to the tank to properly fill it.... Unfortunately, this is cruelty to animals on the part of ATM.
> The phonebooth tank is listed on eBay right now with a buy it now price of 6999...


----------



## btimmer92

GeToChKn said:


> Problem is a boring show talking about dosing and filtration picks isn't going to make ratings. You need deadlines, pressure, conflict for a TV show. Maury would be no fun for TV if every guy turned out to be the dad and accepted responsibility. Big brother wouldn't be fun if everyone got along in the house and made flower hats all season. Kitchen Nightmares wouldn't be fun if the owners did everything Ramsey said and didn't beak back and think they were better than him. Its TV. The only thing you can take from it is that maybe it will inspire someone to start getting into aquariums. These tanks are also for people to have and not maintain very much either. Who wants to spot feed 7 different types of corals different foods and this fish this kind of live food only, and this fish needs 3 feedings a day and stuff. Coral's need to be fragged off and lots of other maintenance like a planted tank. Just like a planted tank, its not for everyone. Lots of people rather have fake plants and not worry about CO2, ferts, big WC's doing EI dosing, mixing their own ferts, powders and chemicals everywhere. Fake plants, fish, done. lol.


I agree. I think it is sweet just what they turn into a fish tank. As for the fake plants and decor, we don't like it but some people do. you cant really make a tv show to satisfy the .001% of the population who actually wants to learn about keeping a planted tank. That's why we all come here lol.


----------



## Phish

I give the show 2 fins up!!!


----------



## xenxes

Prompted me to start this thread -- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...441-crazy-unique-wacky-fish-tanks-thread.html


----------



## kalawai2000

I really like the show... I must admit that I had some issues with the cycling part of them putting fish in with doing this very important stage. I did check out the animalplanet.com to see that with only a 1/2 hour to 1 hour of putting together a show they do it in stages like all of us. I did see that they do live rock and corals in some aquariums...
The show is getting better with season two.
My favorite episode is the little boy Chilli with his bed/aquarium.


----------



## pandamonium

i like watching the show even though i never really thought of what goes on behind the scenes. like how they cycle or build and such. on tv it seems like they take good care of it. the one thing i learned though was that that fish warehouse in LA where they make their purchases...i'd like to go there one day if i can haha i wonder if its open for general public.


----------



## mordalphus

I saw in one of the episodes they mentioned seeding the tank with nitrifying bacteria and biological media that has already been cycled. At least this new season they're throwing a bone to some of us that say "hey, you cant toss 3 sharks in an aquarium without cycling it first!"


----------



## fresh.salty

pandamonium said:


> the one thing i learned though was that that fish warehouse in LA where they make their purchases...i'd like to go there one day if i can haha i wonder if its open for general public.


Most if not all of those are limited to their customer base. I work at one and we won't even let a customer in until they have been pre-screened as a true potential customer. The easier it is to get in the less likely it is to find good stuff.

I do mostly fish. 2-3 shipments some days of 15-20 boxes from 3 different countries. Sounds like fun until you have to cut open 100's of small bags of green chromis or damsels. lol

I prefer doing the corals but it doesn't take much expertise to float and tank those. lol


----------



## The Trigger

The one things you don't see are the most important. I'm sure when they set up these tanks, the gravel and filter media are pre cycled and ready to go. You can't just toss some fish into a tank and hope it works. I'm sure they know that if they are running a multi million dollar company. But overall the show is pretty cool. Shows you the rediculous things you can make a fish tank out of lol


----------



## acitydweller

ive only seen a few episodes and they noticibly leave in only the fun parts... none of the cycling, water pumping, and gruling less glamourous work that goes into the hobby for sure. Can anyone tell me if they broadcast these shows online? hulu? etc..?


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

acitydweller said:


> ive only seen a few episodes and they noticibly leave in only the fun parts... none of the cycling, water pumping, and gruling less glamourous work that goes into the hobby for sure. Can anyone tell me if they broadcast these shows online? hulu? etc..?


No Hulu. lol Tanked was one of the reasons I kept the dish! VERY dissapointed this season tho... too much filler


----------



## GeToChKn

There is a new one too called Fish Tank Kings on Nat-Geo. Seen the first one, same idea. They do a big tank for the Miami baseball team right behind the catchers mound.


----------



## GeToChKn

As for the show, ya they leave out the stuff we consider good but it's for TV. It's like any reality show. They can't show everything that fits in, just the stuff to keep people watching. No one wants to watch 43 minutes of a tank sitting there cycling doing nothing or 43 minutes of them testing the water for salt content and pH.

Do you want to watch 43 minutes of a beef wellington cooking in the oven or watch 3 minutes of it cooking and Ramsay yelling at the people for the rest. lol. It's what makes good tv in our society.


----------



## Yamaz

Watch the episode with the pinball game turned into a fish tank and the beer keg tank episode. I think they need to work on their aquascaping skills. HORRIBLE!


----------



## pejerrey

I'm sorry, what is TV??? You know..., I only have my son, my wife, my crops, my backyard, my bonsais, some orchids, friends, myself and a couple of planted shrimp tanks to watch and care for in my "free" time.
Lol!! 

That show is lame as well as most shows.

Seriously, most tv shows are an insult and a threat to human potential and intellect (IMO). And unfortunately often cultivates disrespect to other species lives (and of course to our own). I much rather kill some time in forums a learn some nerdy stuff when I'm not busy with work or all of what I mentioned above.


----------



## ony

> I much rather kill some time in forums a learn some nerdy stuff when I'm not busy with work or all of what I mentioned above.


+1 appart from Game of Thrones. Once the next series comes out I will be glued to it every week.


----------



## 150EH

I like it, I'm big into diy so if I can learn anything about building an acrylic tank I'm in. There style may not fit mine but I certainly like the fish and I think what most of us don't understand these guy are installing tanks into peoples homes that for the most part have no idea how to maintain them, that's why you don't see real corals etc. they are just too labor intensive and the maintenance package cost too much and is never ending.


----------



## In.a.Box

this show is dumb thats what i think.
the only part worth watching is how they build the tank but sadly they dont show much about it. 
another thing is, these buyer are paying huge buck and yet the tank is trash looking. 
poor fish choice, most of the tank is overstock (the freshwater tank)


----------

